# Acetone



## Destroyer777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hiya, ALL.
Looking for your qualified advice. 
I desorbed gold from Activated Carbon, using acetone (40 %)... Is anybody know how to recover it from acetone solution???

Best Regards,


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 4, 2010)

Destroyer777 said:


> Hiya, ALL.
> Looking for your qualified advice.
> I desorbed gold from Activated Carbon, using acetone (40 %)... Is anybody know how to recover it from acetone solution???
> 
> Best Regards,



Never done it, but here's a possible route: 

Dilute with water, distill off the acetone and process the resulting gold solution as normal. Acetone is very volatile and will quickly evaporate at room temperature. By distilling you can capture and reuse your acetone again.

Steve


----------



## Destroyer777 (Jun 4, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Destroyer777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya, ALL.
> ...



How to do it in correct way???


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 8, 2010)

How you know gold
left carbon to "40 percent acetone"?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 8, 2010)

Lino1406 said:


> How you know gold
> left carbon to "40 percent acetone"?



Very good Question! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## chemist (Jun 8, 2010)

Be careful with ignition sources around those acetone fumes!


----------

